# i need some tips for hand rearing macaws!



## kattz45x (Nov 29, 2009)

i am being given macaw eggs to incubate and then hand rear them but never have done it before, so i really could do with some helpful advice? please if you can help let me know thank you


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Where are the macaw eggs coming from? Not bought online are they?

I would doubt the sense of a breeder who would give a novice valuable Macaw eggs to incubate & then hand-rear. Incubation needs to be carefully done & monitored. And hand-rearing parrots is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Where are the macaw eggs coming from? Not bought online are they?
> 
> I would doubt the sense of a breeder who would give a novice valuable Macaw eggs to incubate & then hand-rear. Incubation needs to be carefully done & monitored. And hand-rearing parrots is not an easy thing to do.


Gonna second this. No Macaw breeder in their right mind would ever let a complete novice hatch their eggs. No breeder I know who would sell eggs either to be honest. 

Me thinks somebody may have been scammed. I've seen those ads on Gumtree/freeads. Makes me laugh how anyone can be sucked in to them.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Pimperella said:


> Gonna second this. No Macaw breeder in their right mind would ever let a complete novice hatch their eggs. No breeder I know who would sell eggs either to be honest.
> 
> Me thinks somebody may have been scammed. I've seen those ads on Gumtree/freeads. Makes me laugh how anyone can be sucked in to them.


 ive seen those ads and sometimes the eggs are quite cheap aswell


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you got any experience of parrot rearing? 

I would also be interested to know where the eggs are coming from like the other members.

What are you incubating them in as parrot eggs need higher spec incubators then poultry ones.........

I have hand reared macaws (and other birds/animals) so can offer some assistance IF these eggs hatch.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Like you guys, I have seen many ads on Gumtree advertising Hyacinth Macaw eggs, rocking horse sh*t, etc :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Colin,you buy the Hyacinth eggs, I will hand rear them & we will soon make our millions :whistling2: NOT :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Hey Colin,you buy the Hyacinth eggs, I will hand rear them & we will soon make our millions :whistling2: NOT :lol2::lol2:


Ok Ken, its a deal!

But who's going to buy the rocking horse sh*t, the hen's teeth & the breeding pair of Thylacines?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok Ken, its a deal!
> 
> But who's going to buy the rocking horse sh*t, the hen's teeth & the breeding pair of Thylacines?


I've seen Rocking Horse Sh*t on Ebay. Someone has actually made little piles of the stuff so that buyers can place a pile of the fake stuff behind their Rocking Horse. 

It does suprise me how many people get totally sucked in by ads like these. Like anyone would sell eggs from birds worth sooooo much! And with the adverts nearly always being in Camaroon or the spelling/english/grammar etc are all so bad that a child would have placed are far better advert.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I've seen Rocking Horse Sh*t on Ebay. Someone has actually made little piles of the stuff so that buyers can place a pile of the fake stuff behind their Rocking Horse.
> 
> It does suprise me how many people get totally sucked in by ads like these. Like anyone would sell eggs from birds worth sooooo much! And with the adverts nearly always being in Camaroon or the spelling/english/grammar etc are all so bad that a child would have placed are far better advert.


True! It isn't hard to see why you wouldn't buy anything from those scam ads is it? :lol2:


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I've seen Rocking Horse Sh*t on Ebay. Someone has actually made little piles of the stuff so that buyers can place a pile of the fake stuff behind their Rocking Horse.
> 
> It does suprise me how many people get totally sucked in by ads like these. Like anyone would sell eggs from birds worth sooooo much! And with the adverts nearly always being in Camaroon or the spelling/english/grammar etc are all so bad that a child would have placed are far better advert.


 
Was that a typo lol


----------

